# Vin Number Locations?



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a 1968 GTO and believe that my Muncie transmission is the original. I can see the casting number as well as the build date stamping on the passengers side. However, I do not see the vin number on either side. Is it possible it is on the top? If yes, what side would it be on and does anyone have a photo. The tranny numbers that I have are as follows:
Transmission Casting Number: 3925660 Side Cover 3884685 Transmission Casting Date: P8B12	

Also, does anyone have a photo of a correct distributor for my 1968 GTO 4-speed and where the id number is on the distributor?

Thanks,
Al


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

dillon14 said:


> I have a 1968 GTO and believe that my Muncie transmission is the original. I can see the casting number as well as the build date stamping on the passengers side. However, I do not see the vin number on either side. Is it possible it is on the top? If yes, what side would it be on and does anyone have a photo. The tranny numbers that I have are as follows:
> Transmission Casting Number: 3925660 Side Cover 3884685 Transmission Casting Date: P8B12
> 
> Also, does anyone have a photo of a correct distributor for my 1968 GTO 4-speed and where the id number is on the distributor?
> ...


Hey Al, welcome to the forum!

The date code P8B12 is for Feb. 12 1968,
The casting number 3925660 was used from 68 to early 70,
The casting on the side cover 3884685 was only used in 68,
You should be able to find the serial number on the side of the case;


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

The Dizzy will be stamped on the big side of the body where the cap is attached to.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Not to step on 05's post here is a pic


----------



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

Likethat,


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The 5660 main case was used for all 4 speeds from 68-70, not just the M22. The M22 would be distinguished by the large ( TH400) output yoke and a drain plug near the bottom of the case.

I've seen many VINs stamped on the top too. 

In likethat's pic, the red box is the build date. If you look above that, you can see a VIN stamped in small letters 

If the build date of your car is before Feb 12, there's no chance it's original. If after, then I would try to get a small mirror and look on top. Probably be very difficult to see/read if dirty.


----------

